# Cell Phone holder



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Do you guys put your phone in a pocket or do you were a belt clip? I got a new phone and the ballistic case came with a belt clip. I just can't seam to get use to the belt clip. Just wondering if any body has had any luck wearing one?

Cole


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

carhartt cell phone pocket, husky cell phone holder on my suspenders or kept in the truck if it's raining.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Brutus!



Brutus said:


> kept in the truck if it's raining.


Phone is water proof:whistling

Cole


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Your not getting laid with a phone clipped to your belt unless your married. Always in one of my many pockets.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Otter Box.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

chewy said:


> Your not getting laid with a phone clipped to your belt unless your married. Always in one of my many pockets.


:laughing: I said the same thing to my wife.


480sparky said:


> Otter Box.












480 I got a ballistic case.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Life proof


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> ......480 I got a *ballistic* case..........


Next time I'm out there, I'll prove *that* wrong.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Do you guys put your phone in a pocket or do you were a belt clip? I got a new phone and the ballistic case came with a belt clip. I just can't seam to get use to the belt clip. Just wondering if any body has had any luck wearing one?
> 
> Cole


I use to but since I got a phone with a five inch screen I use my pocket... can't get use to the belt clip.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

I wear my iPhone in the lifeproof case on my belt clip all the time, whether I'm wearing bags or not. I have always worn it on a clip though, so I'm used to it.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have the Otterbox also. Generally, I leave it in the truck and just check it periodically unless I am waiting for an important call. Never did the belt clip thing with any phone.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

+1 For otterbox. S3 otter for me..


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I use otter box defender series On my iphone 5 . And use it on my belt clip .


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

+1 for LifeProof.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I use a belt clip all the time. My phone is a Rugby II , Pretty much just a work phone.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Otter box, but I dont use the belt clip. Back pocket, cup holder of the truck or in my nail bags.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Another Otterbox. Only real complaint is dust and sweat getting behind the built in screen protector. I have an EVO 3D so there is an opening at the top for the speaker.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

All ready have the case just wondering if you use the clip and where you clip it.

Cole


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't, it's so big it's like having a brick hanging off my belt.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I did, just clipped in on my waist. 

Now, back pocket.


----------



## copeland5133873 (Nov 18, 2009)

Carpenter jeans where ahead of their time, to think we thought that side pocket was intended for a ruler..........


----------



## mrtany (Oct 5, 2012)

I just put it in my pocket, having the weight of the phone dragging down my pants ensures that I don't accidentally forgotten it somewhere.


----------

